# MLB World Series 2021



## ISK (Oct 7, 2021)

MLB playoff teams are now set to play ball....who will you be cheering for?

The Boston Red Sox beat the NY Yankees to win the AL wild card

*American League:*
(1) Tampa Bay Rays vs (4) Boston Red Sox
(2) Houston Astros vs (3) Chicago White Sox

The LA Dodgers beat the St Louis Cardinals to win the NL wild card

*National League:*
(1) SF Giants vs (4) LA Dodgers
(2) Milwaukee Brewers vs (3) Atlanta Braves


I'll be cheering for the *Tampa Bay Rays* and the *LA Dodgers* to battle for the 2021 World Series


----------



## ISK (Oct 8, 2021)

I was very impressed with the Astros beating the Chicago White Sox (6 - 1) ..... I haven't seen Houston play much this year, they looked quite strong.

No surprize to see Tampa Bay shut-out the Boston Red Sox (5 - 0)...... the Rays appear to me as the team to win the AL


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 8, 2021)

Born in La. Raised in La. Now live on the border in the desert lmfao. Dodger blood thru and thru in this house since birth. Fuck the giants. I want a sweep. They really impressed the fuck outta me with their no name roster. Made big moves this year. Big name changes. 
posey came out a slump. Bullpin stepped up. But They copied the fucking dodgers strategy

however not illegal. We still got Mookie Jt and trea to really get the ball moving. And pitching is fucking untouchable. Maxxy pad won’t be back till game 3. Game 4 if needed. 
but Chris Taylor stepping up big So we’ll see how we run this series. I’m going for the astros cheating asses to make the chip. So we can dismantle everything about them. Take back 2 trophy’s is one game


----------



## ISK (Oct 9, 2021)

The Red Sox laid a shit-kicking on the Rays (14 - 6), looks like it may be a closer battle than I thought.

The Astros are looking really good, as they go on to win their second game over the White Sox (4 - 9).

The Brewers and Braves game was rather boring until the 7th when Milwaukee was able to score a couple, then Atlanta made a good effort to come back but fell short with only a single run (1 - 2).

Then so disappointed with the LA Dodgers as they just couldn't get their shit together over the SF Giants. (0 - 4).

These teams finished top two in the MLB regular season but neither really looked that great last night....this could turn out to be quite the battle.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 9, 2021)

Gotta love a good color man...i wont listen to a game broadcast if the color man isnt good...you sir, are a good color man keeping an old fan excited and informed


----------



## ISK (Oct 10, 2021)

The Braves looked much better as they win over the Brewers 3 - 0

Very happy the Dodgers got act together whipping the Giants to a 9 - 2 victory


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 10, 2021)

They didn’t disappoint game 1. They got outplayed and out pitched. Ima dodger fanatic. Bleed blue.
But that game 1. Was a test of each other. And giants just outsmarted and picked up the pace. Dodger couldn capitalize with runners in scoring position. But that happens. 

last nights game gave us homefield back (as long as we win both ) and what the dodger did is what they are known for. Studying the loss and putting thier bats to work. They played small baseball when the giants were expecting a home run derby Good ol dave roberts

Let’s go dodgers!


----------



## ISK (Oct 11, 2021)

I didn't get to watch the Tampa Bay at Boston game but I'm surprized that the Red Sox beat the Rays (4 - 6) to take the lead in the series.

I did get to watch Houston at Chicago and was impressed with the White Sox who gave a decent beating to the Astros (6 - 12). 

I was thinking the Astros were going to sweep the series but we now have a battle to watch, just like the other AL/NLDS games.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 11, 2021)

Scherzer on the mound for the dodgers today. Had a rough ending of the season. And not the greatest (but not the worst) performance against the cards. Hopefully he can put 0s across the board while our offense puts them bats to work again. No need for a slugfest in this crazy ass wind


----------



## ISK (Oct 12, 2021)

I don't mind the Atlanta Braves, just hate their fans when they do that annoying native American chat, which is disrespective to our first nations people.

So to say the least, I was not happy to see them beat the Brewers ( 0 - 3).

Then was quite surprized to see the Red Sox eliminate the Rays (5 - 6) .......good for Boston, they won fair and square.

The Astro vs White Sox game was postponed due to rain....will be played today.

The Dodgers looked rather flat as they couldn't even get a single run....and that's all it took for the Giants to win the game (1 - 0).


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 12, 2021)

ISK said:


> I don't mind the Atlanta Braves, just hate their fans when they do that annoying native American chat, which is disrespective to our first nations people.
> 
> So to say the least, I was not happy to see them beat the Brewers ( 0 - 3).
> 
> ...


Did you watch the game? 
Dodgers were not flat in any way at all. When you have 55mph winds, It’s hard to throw pitch or hit anything. Giants did what the better teams do. They capitalized on the one opportunity and caught a dead spell in the wind. Banged one out. Dodgers were robbed of 3 runs due to wind. Giants were not robbed of any. Let’s see how today goes. 

c mon blue!


----------



## ISK (Oct 13, 2021)

The Astros kicked ass to eliminate the White Sox (10 - 1)

Was really disappointed to see the Brewers lose the series to the Braves - was a close battle (4 - 5)

The Dodgers dominated the game (2 - 7) but was a bit worried in the 3rd when they left the base loaded, but nevertheless they played consistently strong throughout the entire game to force a game 5 on Thursday in San Francisco.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 13, 2021)

Why do you post with the losing score first? Is that your country or something?


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 13, 2021)

And wouldn call it dominating. Giants had many hits. And many great plays. They just were not the better team last night. Dodgers got a couple of extra rbi due to mookies home run and will smiths 2 run shot as well. Bats were at work in Both side tho. The only difference was dodgers more aggressive base running and stand out bull pin. 

this series really cannot be predicted

But. Let’s go blue!!!!


----------



## ISK (Oct 13, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Why do you post with the losing score first? Is that your country or something?


Posted in the order of the games played/completed with visiting team first, home team second.....that's the way it's done in every league including the MLB

Why do you try to contradict every post I make?


----------



## mudballs (Oct 13, 2021)

If you 2 start bickering and ruin this thread so help me...


----------



## magnetik (Oct 13, 2021)

Go Astros! /bangstrashcan The Sox pitcher that insinuated they were still cheating should have just stfu tbh. The last HR from Altuve was a big FU HR. The series with the Red Sox will be interesting considering Cora was one of the masterminds of sign stealing scandal. (along with Beltran who is with the Mets now) It was good taking it to the Sox (I lived in Chicago in 05' where Cubs fans became Sox fans mysteriously.) It was also good beating LaRussa who we lost to way to many times in the NL.


----------



## ISK (Oct 13, 2021)

magnetik said:


> Go Astros! /bangstrashcan The Sox pitcher that insinuated they were still cheating should have just stfu tbh. The last HR from Altuve was a big FU HR. The series with the Red Sox will be interesting considering Cora was one of the masterminds of sign stealing scandal. (along with Beltran who is with the Mets now) It was good taking it to the Sox (I lived in Chicago in 05' where Cubs fans became Sox fans mysteriously.) It was also good beating LaRussa who we lost to way to many times in the NL.


LaRussa over reacted to the hit batter....I don't think it was an intentional hit, LaRussa was just showboating.


----------



## magnetik (Oct 13, 2021)

ISK said:


> LaRussa over reacted to the hit batter....I don't think it was an intentional hit, LaRussa was just showboating.


Totally overreacted. They hit Altuve one of his first AB of the game.. but Astros wait until 3-2 count when they're up 7-1 to get revenge? lol Him and Dusty still have some angst after all these years haha


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 13, 2021)

ISK said:


> Posted in the order of the games played/completed with visiting team first, home team second.....that's the way it's done in every league including the MLB
> 
> Why do you try to contradict every post I make?


No contradiction lmfao. I’m just adding what you missed. I pay close attention to detail added to my 22 years of experience on the field and my continued obsession. I LOVE YOUR POST lol. 
But when a game is finalized. Winning score is displayed first. Not losing. Your referring to teams @ played. That’s during and or before the finalized score. 
But once again. I love the thread. Sorry you took offense to anything I said. I’m just posting detailed info on the dodger game.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 13, 2021)

I did not see the braves cursing thru the brewers. But post season play is another ballgame


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

@ISK we've been getting the Canadian professional soccer league games here on ESPN2. 

is that popular up your way? the stands were pretty empty from what i saw


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I did not see the braves cursing thru the brewers. But post season play is another ballgame


some sports guy picked Rays v Brewers in the WS. not even close! this is the only time i'll watch: the season is just too long IMO


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> some sports guy picked Rays v Brewers in the WS. not even close! this is the only time i'll watch: the season is just too long IMO


Really? All predictions iv seen were [email protected] dodgers. Which I hope not. I wanna see astros at dodgers. Cheating bastards lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Really? All predictions iv seen were [email protected] dodgers. Which I hope not. I wanna see astros at dodgers. Cheating bastards lol.


some guy was suggesting the astros were still doing something weird. i didn't hear any more than that though.

i'd be fine with anybody as long as it goes 7 games bottom of ninth walk off homer. lol


----------



## ISK (Oct 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @ISK we've been getting the Canadian professional soccer league games here on ESPN2.
> 
> is that popular up your way? the stands were pretty empty from what i saw


some cities support it more than others but it's nowhere near as popular as other major sports (hockey, football, baseball. basketball)


----------



## ISK (Oct 15, 2021)

LA Dodgers beat the Giants 2 - 1 to advance to the National League playoffs to battle the Atlanta Braves.

The Dodgers finish the regular season with 106 points (2nd to the Giants' 107 points) and the Braves finished with 88 points (the lowest of all MLB playoff teams), yet the Braves get home advantage because they were the NL East division champions and the Dodgers were a wild card.

Doesn't seem fair to me, but those are the rules.....but it don't matter much as the Dodgers will prevail.

The American League finals start today with the Boston Red Sox playing the Houston Astros....this should be a very exciting series.


----------



## myke (Oct 15, 2021)

WTF was the 1st base ump looking at,crazy call.Another bad call determines the outcome.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 15, 2021)

ISK said:


> LA Dodgers beat the Giants 2 - 1 to advance to the National League playoffs to battle the Atlanta Braves.
> 
> The Dodgers finish the regular season with 106 points (2nd to the Giants' 107 points) and the Braves finished with 88 points (the lowest of all MLB playoff teams), yet the Braves get home advantage because they were the NL East division champions and the Dodgers were a wild card.
> 
> ...



it’s the way the playoff system works. And they are going to be looking at adjusting it because of this year. Even though every team is out to beat eachother. Divisions represent each pennant. Giants won the division. Dodgers were a game shy of a tie, 2 away of winning. Very rare 2 teams in the same pennant do that well let alone division. So I that’s prolly why the Wild card system is the way it is. Kinda sucks because the dodgers have to be tired. All while the braves are just chilling getting plenty of rest.

well. Let’s hope they can pull thru one more series. If not. They def fought hard


----------



## myke (Oct 15, 2021)

Its baseball only thing thats tired is their jaws from chewing Lol.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 15, 2021)

You’d be surprised what traveling, checking in hotel, finding a place to eat, getting training in, getting practice in, and tryin to rest to be 100% in 24 hours does to ya. Not to mention their jumping 2 times zones. 

And I think chew got banned lol


----------



## ISK (Oct 16, 2021)

An entertaining opening game for the American League championship game.... Houston Astros beats the Boston Red Sox 5 -4


----------



## ISK (Oct 17, 2021)

The Red Sox were quite impressive with their 9 - 5 victory over the Astros.

I was thinking that Houston was going sweep this series but I was clearly wrong as Boston proved they have a decent chance of winning the ALCS.

Very surprized that the Braves won the opening game in NLCS....Dodger played good but obviously not good enough.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 17, 2021)

Braves fought hard. They got lucky with the wild pitch. But non the less. Played good ball. 
plus the extra rest and being at home helped I’m sure.
However. Dodgers started the bull pin and rotated pitching every 4 outs. That was impressive only allowing 2 earned runs. 
hopefully with max starting tonight. We’ll even it up. Who knows? Great game last night.


----------



## ISK (Oct 18, 2021)

Braves won again....the Dodgers have got themselves into a deep hole


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 18, 2021)

Yes they do. That was one hell of a game and some very questionable decisions on managements behave. 
They were down 3 games to 1 Last year and came back to win 4 games to 3. Against the same team at that. We will see what they pack for tomorrows game in LA. Maybe they can pick all three home games ina row. That would turn the table


----------



## myke (Oct 18, 2021)

Boy those Boston boys can sure read the pitches.Great game to watch.


----------



## ISK (Oct 19, 2021)

myke said:


> Boy those Boston boys can sure read the pitches.Great game to watch.


I'll say....the Red Sox picked a good time to start peaking....the Astros need to win the next game or they are in a deep hole.

Never would have guessed a 12 -3 ass whooping


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 19, 2021)

Filling the basing and banging it out the park. Not a bad way to score and score big fast. Geez lol 

hopefully dodgers can stop fucking leaving runners on base today. Game time in a few. Let’s go!


----------



## ISK (Oct 20, 2021)

The Dodgers managed to secure the 6 - 5 win over the Braves in the bottom of the 8th by scoring 4 runs.....they now need to win today's home game to tie the NLCS.

The Astros came alive with a decisive 9 - 2 win over the Red Sox to tie the ALCS....game 5 will be played today in Boston


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 20, 2021)

That was one hell of game yesterday. Cody saving the day as usual. 7 innings of. “Yup. It’s pretty much a wrap” 

Funny thing is my wife was sleeping the whole game. 1st inning she was awake. Seagers early 2 run shot. She slept the rest of the game up until that moment. She wakes up and I say “doesn’t look good hun they just can’t score” She replies with “c cmon Cody hit outta the ball park!!” Lol. I just looked at her and shrugged. Wack. There it goes. Told her. Stay awake. You can’t fall asleep during games anymore.


----------



## ISK (Oct 21, 2021)

The Astros beat the Red Sox (9 - 1) for another lop sided match, now they go back to Houston to finish the ALCS.

I think Boston is in serious trouble but the Dodgers are in even worse shape after losing to the Braves (9 - 2).

Atlanta leads the NLCS 3 - 1, so today's game in LA is *do or die* for the Dodgers.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2021)

ISK said:


> The Astros beat the Red Sox (9 - 1) for another lop sided match, now they go back to Houston to finish the ALCS.
> 
> I think Boston is in serious trouble but the Dodgers are in even worse shape after losing to the Braves (9 - 2).
> 
> Atlanta leads the NLCS 3 - 1, so today's game in LA is *do or die* for the Dodgers.


One terrible call and the Texans eek out a win to avoid going down three

I'll take the redsox to beat Houston


----------



## ISK (Oct 22, 2021)

It was do or die for the Dodgers and they done did it big time with an absolute shit kicking of the Braves (11 - 2).


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 22, 2021)

Chris Taylor 4-5 with 3 hr and a single making huge history with the dodgers and mlb. 
AJ Polock with a couple homers himself 

It was a good night. Essp after Kelly let a 2 run shot go in the first. Hurts as much as any dagger lol. But that was the only loud bat for Atlanta.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> One terrible call and the Texans eek out a win to avoid going down three
> 
> I'll take the redsox to beat Houston


This aged well


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

Ws rematch. Hopefully this will motivate the dodgers to work hard to rematch the astros in the World Series after they cheated us out 2017


----------



## ISK (Oct 23, 2021)

The Houston Astros won the 6th game (5-0) to advance to the World Series....I was disappointed the Red Sox weren't able to put up a better fight. 

Dodgers and Braves play tonight in Atlanta, then again on Sunday for the final 7th game.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

ISK said:


> The Houston Astros won the 6th game (5-0) to advance to the World Series....I was disappointed the Red Sox weren't able to put up a better fight.
> 
> Dodgers and Braves play tonight in Atlanta, then again on Sunday for the final 7th game.


Not if the braves win. Win or go home the next 2 days for the blue crew.


----------



## ISK (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Not if the braves win. Win or go home the next 2 days for the blue crew.


I thought you were a Dodger fan....maybe try to think positive


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

ISK said:


> I thought you were a Dodger fan....maybe try to think positive


Huh. That’s not negative or positive


----------



## ISK (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Huh. That’s not negative or positive


My post was trying to be positive thinking....I obviously know it's do or die for today's game.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

ISK said:


> My post was trying to be positive thinking....I obviously know it's do or die for today's game.


Iv been telling my wife. Well. 2:08. Dodgers start to lose. Around 6pm. I’ll be stressed out. Said that last game. All day. Just said dodgers going to lose. And they held up lol.
Who knows. Dodgers did the exact same thing last year. Down 3-1. Won 3 straight to move on. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

Max is not starting today. No turner no muncy. 
The gold gloves are in the outfield. 
one being not 100%.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 23, 2021)

Ive been loving Atlantas Albies at bats. Just this messy contact that gets on base


----------



## ISK (Oct 24, 2021)

The Braves win the NLCS with a 4 -2 victory over the Dodgers.

World Series starts on Tuesday Oct 26 - Atlanta Braves at Houston Astros


----------



## mudballs (Oct 24, 2021)

Watched half, pitchers were spotlight for me. Man they brought everything they had too


----------



## ISK (Oct 24, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Watched half, pitchers were spotlight for me. Man they brought everything they had too


The Dodgers had a couple of innings (4th & 7th) with serious potential but were not able to bring in more than a run for each and left way too many on base.

Agree....the pitching was very good for both teams


----------



## magnetik (Oct 24, 2021)

Not sure what cheat codes Astros put in for their pitchers after the two blowouts against the Sox but they need to do it again. Most interesting is how Braves pitching will fare vs Astros hitting. They pretty decent.

*Best Offenses in MLB History*
https://www.theringer.com/mlb/2021/6/24/22548160/houston-astros-offensive-resurgence 

TeamwRC+2019 Astros1261927 Yankees1262021 Astros1241931 Yankees1241930 Yankees1242017 Astros1212003 Red Sox1201982 Brewers1201976 Reds1201902 Pirates120


----------



## mudballs (Oct 26, 2021)

game day baby!
although i live in texas...im rooting for Atlanta 
i lived in GA for a bit so i have a pass


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 26, 2021)

Even though Atlanta took my boys in blue out. They earned. And I hate the cheating astros anyhow. So. Let’s go Rosario


----------



## ISK (Oct 26, 2021)

mudballs said:


> game day baby!
> although i live in texas...im rooting for Atlanta
> i lived in GA for a bit so i have a pass


You might be wise to not publicize that as your Texan neighbours will likely string you up to a lone star flag pole. 

I'll be cheering for the Astros as the Braves are my least favorite MLB team.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 26, 2021)

ISK said:


> You might be wise to not publicize that as your Texan neighbours will likely string you up to a lone star flag pole.
> 
> I'll be cheering for the Astros as the Braves are my least favorite MLB team.


but Georgia will love me


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 26, 2021)

mudballs said:


> but Georgia will love me


Honestly. Still a lot of shame over the astros. 
this could be the year they prove they deserve to win. Unless they cheated again lol


----------



## mudballs (Oct 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Honestly. Still a lot of shame over the astros.
> this could be the year they prove they deserve to win. Unless they cheated again lol


i swear i know nothing about this cheating stuff, i dont look at news or follow sports. Im just super excited again about baseball in autumn.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 26, 2021)

mudballs said:


> i swear i know nothing about this cheating stuff, i dont look at news or follow sports. Im just super excited again about baseball in autumn.


Not much to know. Anytime they had a runner on second. They had film crew, film signs from center to the catcher and managers. Then would have the dugout single to runner on second what the play or pitch was. Runner on second then singled the batter the type of pitch coming. Boom. You have a home run derby. Straight up. Smart. But illegal. Redsox did it the next year cause astros got away with it. Then astros fucked up and pissed of one of their pitchers. Traded him. And he snitched.


----------



## magnetik (Oct 26, 2021)

Every team steals signs or read pitching tells.. they still do. Houston took it to the next level but since they aren't the Red Sox or Yankees it's easy for them to be the scapegoat for the whole league. That was in 2017. Lost draft picks, coach, gm, and the rest of the league was ok with it since it wasn't their team. Only the infield exists from that team. The masterminds Cora is now coach of Red Sox and Beltran is now with the Mets. Also for fans rooting for the Braves just because of the scandal... Morton was a big part of that 2017 WS team. (mind blown?) I will always root for ol' Uncle Mort.. except today.

so for those out of the loop or wants to hear beyond the bias...
Chris Bassitt says it wasn't just the Astros cheating <<<-- this is straight from the snitches current teammate.
Bill Burr | Baseball's Legacy of Cheating and the World Champion Houston Astros

TBH I'm kind of conflicted since Braves were my team as a kid.. Dale Murphy was my fav player.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 26, 2021)

It’s nails in the coffin for both astros and red Sox. And its illegal and been known illegal for years. Like Cork or peds. Knowing the pitch is the same as a home run derby.
The gm already stated. We got caught. And have to suffer what the league gives us. And the players had to take a stand to apologize to the country. Because children play this game. I know winning is everything. But to cheat and know your cheating. Is low. Fuck the astros entire organization for the next 15 years. It’s one thing to cheat. But to know your a cheat. Get caught. And say you knew you were cheating.
And knew it was bad and ugly that it created problems in office because people who worked for the astros thought it was demoralizing the game.


we’re talking about a group of management arguing about cheating. That conversation happened. Weather or not. They should play fair baseball. (Not to mention the racist ass team making fun of yu darviah eye slits while Knowingly cheating and stealing his pitches)


----------



## magnetik (Oct 26, 2021)

Dodgers were the 3rd team mentioned in the scandals and this year there's an SI article of Dodgers doctoring balls and why their coach doesn't think it's cheating since everyone does it.. Sounds familiar? wish them well when it comes back around after they investigate. Hope it makes their team more battle tested like it did with the Astros.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 26, 2021)

magnetik said:


> Dodgers were the 3rd team mentioned in the scandals and this year there's an SI article of Dodgers doctoring balls and why their coach doesn't think it's cheating since everyone does it.. Sounds familiar? wish them well when it comes back around after they investigate. Hope it makes their team more battle tested like it did with the Astros.


Lmfao. No proof was ever found. They investigated the team’s rotation because their fast ball has more movement then all of baseball. Guess what. When you have 3 aces in rotation. Your bound for some nasty movement in pitch’s with high speed. That’s science. Essp when your talking Kershaw bulher and Bauer. No proof. At all. Just someone who said it’s impossible to have that much movement on a baseball. That’s it.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 26, 2021)

Astros got caught and had to take a national stand to apologize.. Fucking chumps lol

even Astro fans had to wear bags over their heads


----------



## mudballs (Oct 26, 2021)

...game day...yay ...


----------



## magnetik (Oct 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Astros got caught and had to take a national stand to apologize.. Fucking chumps lol
> 
> even Astro fans had to wear bags over their heads


Dodgers signed Trevor Bauer (a known domestic abuser)..that's bag worthy.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 26, 2021)

magnetik said:


> Dodgers signed Trevor Bauer (a known domestic abuser)..that's bag worthy.


That was far before hand before anyone new he a was sex freak. Like really. And abuse sex addict. Not like that’s on his collage resume. And he’s been dismissed since that shit.

once again. Astros upstairs knew they were demoralizing the game. Cheaters are what they are in the end. Dishonest

Too bad they didn treat that whistle blower a tad better.


----------



## ISK (Oct 27, 2021)

The World Series starts with ball 1 ..... ball 2 ..... home run.... game over. 

The Astros just couldn't get their shit together...and the Braves played very well ending with a 6 - 2 victory.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 27, 2021)

Funniest line I heard today 
The Houston Trash Cans


----------



## ISK (Oct 28, 2021)

Was happy to see the Astros beat the Braves (7 - 2) as now we have a competitive World Series to watch.

Next 3 games will be played in Atlanta starting tomorrow.


----------



## ISK (Oct 30, 2021)

Game 3 was about as drab as the weather in Atlanta.

Braves win 2 - 0 and are up 2 games to 1


----------



## ISK (Oct 31, 2021)

Game 4 was looking somewhat better for the Astros as they were getting onbase but were failing to capitalize.

The Braves managed to beat them 3 - 2 to lead the World Series 3 games to 1

Today is do or die for Houston


----------



## ISK (Nov 1, 2021)

I figured it was all over when the Braves got the grand slam in the bottom of the first but the Astros chipped away to get a 9 - 5 win.

Game 6 tomorrow (Tuesday) in Houston.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2021)

The Astros were picked to be the team of the 20s by Sports Illustrated years ago... Before all the cheating... They lost some people and they still in the mix... Its their time... Like the Red Sox, the Cubs... Watch out for the Brewers next year too,they're creeping up!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2021)

If Houston comes back to win the series can you imagine what the talk would be like


----------



## myke (Nov 1, 2021)

Was a good game to watch. Thought it was over after the grand slam


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 1, 2021)

Ranger vs oriels Forget what year. 

Baltimore was up 3-0 till the bottom of 4th.
Rangers went to win the game 30-3.

9 innings of baseball with 3outs. Anything can happen. Nothings over till the final out. Essp after the first inning lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Ranger vs oriels Forget what year.
> 
> Baltimore was up 3-0 till the bottom of 4th.
> Rangers went to win the game 30-3.
> ...


That wasn't that long ago either


----------



## ISK (Nov 3, 2021)

Very disappointed that the Astros were unable to score even a single run, resulting in a rather unexciting final game.

Atlanta Braves win the 2021 World Series with a 7 - 0 victory.


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

I didn't watch any of the games, but I understand one of the heroes for the braves was a fellow who played at Chipola Jr College, my old school.









Former Chipola player Adam Duvall leads Braves to World Series title


Former Chipola player Adam Duvall helped the Braves to a 7-0 win to capture the 2021 World Series title Tuesday night.




www.wtvy.com


----------

